# Any idea what this is?



## Bluetick (Sep 21, 2016)




----------



## TBS (Sep 22, 2016)

Germantown/Griffith tool works broad hewing hatchet. My grandfather had a few of these.

http://trowelcollector.blogspot.com/2015/06/history-of-germantown-tool-works-and.html?m=1


----------



## Bluetick (Sep 22, 2016)

This one belonged to my grandfather. I've been thinking about restoring it but I dasn't use a grinding wheel on it.


----------



## Bluetick (Sep 23, 2016)

Is there a tutorial on axehead restoring on this site?


----------



## ANewSawyer (Oct 25, 2016)

Just saw this. Go over to Bladeforums, Axe, Hatchet and Tomahawk forum. They are as nuts for axes as we are for saws.


----------

